# Photographers agent



## Tight Knot (Oct 27, 2016)

Hi all,

I recently moved to Boca Raton FL, and am trying to get my photography business started here. I do mostly commercial and industrial photography, but seem to be hitting a brick wall without having any personal contacts.
I am contemplating hiring an agent, but having never done this before, I was wondering if anyone here has ever used an agent to drum up work, and if so, how this worked out for you? Plus, as importantly, how do I find an agent? I have tried google searches, but just get other photographers websites coming up.
Any concrete advice on agents and realistic ideas for drumming up work, would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks in advance,

Bruce.


----------



## KmH (Oct 28, 2016)

I don't envy you because it takes an insane amount of work and effort on your part to get established in a new market, even if you have a PR firm and an agent helping.
I've only ever heard of photography agents in major metropolitan markets - LA, Chicago, NYC.
Good agents in those cities usually have as many clients as they can handle.

I would suggest what you need is a local PR firm.
Neither an agent nor a PR firm will be inexpensive.

As far as drumming up work it still comes down to the fundamentals:
• a written marketing and promotion plan
• an online presence - web site/blog - with regularly updated content and external links to aid SEO (Search Engine Optimization).
• getting out and meeting others in the industry (building personal contacts)
• sending good press releases to local media
• speaking to groups/organizations
• joining professional groups
• getting involved with a charity or charities.


----------



## Designer (Oct 28, 2016)

I'm not sure that agents do what you are hoping they do.  From what I know of agents (no personal experience) is that an agent will help you negotiate a price, and skim off 10% for his trouble.  I'm just not sure if they actually go out and find jobs for you.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Oct 28, 2016)

I've seen photo agencies listed in PDN (Photo District News) but I don't know what would be involved in being represented or in what cities or areas it would be an option.

PDN Online | Gear Reviews & Resources for Professional Photographers


----------



## Tight Knot (Oct 28, 2016)

KmH said:


> I don't envy you because it takes an insane amount of work and effort on your part to get established in a new market, even if you have a PR firm and an agent helping.
> I've only ever heard of photography agents in major metropolitan markets - LA, Chicago, NYC.
> Good agents in those cities usually have as many clients as they can handle.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the detailed infp Keith.
Ifear you are correct. Unfortunately, I have no other option other than to make this work.
I'll take your advice to heart of course, and am in the process of implementing most if the steps you've mentioned


----------



## Tight Knot (Oct 28, 2016)

Designer said:


> I'm not sure that agents do what you are hoping they do.  From what I know of agents (no personal experience) is that an agent will help you negotiate a price, and skim off 10% for his trouble.  I'm just not sure if they actually go out and find jobs for you.


Thanks for the reply Designer


----------



## Tight Knot (Oct 28, 2016)

vintagesnaps said:


> I've seen photo agencies listed in PDN (Photo District News) but I don't know what would be involved in being represented or in what cities or areas it would be an option.
> 
> PDN Online | Gear Reviews & Resources for Professional Photographers


Thanks Sharon,

I'll check them out.


----------



## Tight Knot (Oct 31, 2016)

Tight Knot said:


> vintagesnaps said:
> 
> 
> > I've seen photo agencies listed in PDN (Photo District News) but I don't know what would be involved in being represented or in what cities or areas it would be an option.
> ...


Hi Sharon,

I've gone through PDN's site with a fine tooth comb (or a broom, I'm not sure  ) and can't find any articles on photo agencies. Do you have a specific article/ad in mind?

Thanks again,

Bruce


----------



## vintagesnaps (Oct 31, 2016)

I'm trying to think what it's called - Photoserve? or Photosource? Used to be tabs at the top. If I get a chance later I'll see if I can find it.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Oct 31, 2016)

OK they changed the site... Now it's way at the bottom... go to Services then under that PhotoSource then once on that page go to Browse Our Listings and you should see Stock/Photo Agencies listed. You can search by Country and then State.

The first search I tried I might have set it wrong because it came up with equipment sources (like Dell) and online sites where people can sell/license photos (like 123rf that isn't a stock agency, it's more a do-it yourself site geared to amateurs). So you might need to double check this search.
PDNOnline.com - PhotoSource - Stock Photo Agencies search results


----------



## Tight Knot (Nov 1, 2016)

Thanks so much,
I'll check it out and report back on what I find .


----------



## AlanKlein (Nov 1, 2016)

Baca Raton and the surrounding area from the Palm Beaches to the north and Fort Lauderdale to the south have a lot of wealthy people around and high end shopping including art galleries.  Probably photo galleries too but don't know for sure.  You might stop by and talk to the people who run galleries and ask for ideas, help, and to show them your work.  Also, see if you can find contacts in museums.  You might meet some who knows someone etc.  Keith has some good ideas above.  Some  other ideas is to find a photo company you can partner with or work with until you get settled.  It takes awhile to even find your way around a new area.  Good luck.


----------



## Tight Knot (Nov 1, 2016)

AlanKlein said:


> Baca Raton and the surrounding area from the Palm Beaches to the north and Fort Lauderdale to the south have a lot of wealthy people around and high end shopping including art galleries.  Probably photo galleries too but don't know for sure.  You might stop by and talk to the people who run galleries and ask for ideas, help, and to show them your work.  Also, see if you can find contacts in museums.  You might meet some who knows someone etc.  Keith has some good ideas above.  Some  other ideas is to find a photo company you can partner with or work with until you get settled.  It takes awhile to even find your way around a new area.  Good luck.


Hi Alan,

Thanks so much, great ideas. I will definitely try these ideas out.
Shana Tova


----------

